# Google search changing to yahoo



## partnership (24 Jun 2013)

When I search for a website and it is an error suddenly it changes to yahoo results which I don't like.  This appears to be some sort of virus how do I get rid of it.  Tried deleting cookies, had a look to make sure google my home page.  Not sure what else to do.


----------



## pudds (24 Jun 2013)

Sounds like maleware, you might have to do a few things to get rid of it.

Download these and run them all free but excellent software.



[broken link removed] 

Delete Everything it finds.

[broken link removed] 

Run a 'Full Scan' could take an hour or so but well worth it,


----------



## Blinder (24 Jun 2013)

You just need to set google as the default search engine. How to do this depends on what browser you are using.
If you are now sure what browser you are using, you can check at: [broken link removed]

Then details to set the default search engine for different browsers can be found at: http://www.google.com/homepage/search/help.html


----------



## partnership (24 Jun 2013)

Ok have malwarebytes and ran quick scan nothing so will do a full one.
Google is my default and  yahoo doesn't come up anywhere when I do search. I use internet explorer.


----------



## partnership (24 Jun 2013)

Ok have run a full scan with malwarebytes but nothing comes up.

It is obviously a hidden ext file with something I downloaded but don't know what.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Jun 2013)

Can you upload a screenshot?


----------



## partnership (25 Jun 2013)

Ho do i do that?


----------



## pudds (25 Jun 2013)

In add and remove programmes in control panel, see if anything there for yahoo that you don't want and remove/uninstall it. 

Also dump IE its full of junk and get Firefox instead. 
Firefox


----------



## partnership (25 Jun 2013)

Cannot find anything with yahoo on it, have been to control panel, have searched programe files etc.  I would guess that even if I changed to firefox the same thing would happen as it seems to be a hidden thing that happens no matter what the browser is.


----------



## manicsaver (25 Jun 2013)

You might be better off just formatting your hard drive. I try and do this every six months - actually I'm due one now. It restores everything to factory status. Make sure and back _everything_ up.


----------



## Leo (25 Jun 2013)

manicsaver said:


> You might be better off just formatting your hard drive. I try and do this every six months - actually I'm due one now. It restores everything to factory status. Make sure and back _everything_ up.



Very drastic course of action, and major over-kill in this situation. 

OP, I presume when you say you're searching in Google, you're actually running a search on the Google homepage (rather than in a small little toolbar window), seeing the results page, clicking on one of the results, and then seeing the Yahoo 'page not found' error?

If so, you, or another user of that computer, may have installed the Yahoo browser add-on. Take a look at the removal instructions here.


----------



## Boyd (25 Jun 2013)

manicsaver said:


> You might be better off just formatting your hard drive. I try and do this every six months - actually I'm due one now. It restores everything to factory status. Make sure and back _everything_ up.



What in the name of God are you advising to do that for?!!!

OP Do not follow this advice, its completely un-required.


----------



## partnership (25 Jun 2013)

Leo said:


> Very drastic course of action, and major over-kill in this situation.
> 
> OP, I presume when you say you're searching in Google, you're actually running a search on the Google homepage (rather than in a small little toolbar window), seeing the results page, clicking on one of the results, and then seeing the Yahoo 'page not found' error?
> 
> If so, you, or another user of that computer, may have installed the Yahoo browser add-on. Take a look at the removal instructions here.




Yes i think it would be overkill to restore.

It first happened when I clicked on a link in my favourites and after searching it came back now found on the yahoo page.  Sometimes this site is down but I have never been redirected to yahoo before.

I looked at the instructions in the ehow but that talks about going to programs and I cannot find yahoo anywhere on my computer in order to try to delete it.  From googling it appears that this is an extension of some kind that is attached somewhere under a different name.  I know it is not harmful but it is annoying so want to get rid.  I would delete internet explorer and then resinstall but I think that won't solve the problem.


----------



## pudds (25 Jun 2013)

If you can remember when it started happening then might be worth trying a 'system restore' if you haven't all ready. prog>accessories>system tools>system restore.

If you could run a full MWB scan and or a virus scan in 'safe mode' then that might throw up something.


----------



## Boyd (26 Jun 2013)

Actually, I'm pretty sure I did this exact thing recently using this guide: http://malwaretips.com/blogs/yahoo-toolbar-removal/


----------



## Leo (26 Jun 2013)

If you click Tools -> Internet Options, then in the General tab, click the Settings button by Search ... What's listed under 'Search Providers', and also is there anything Yahoo related under the Toolbars and Extensions option?


----------



## partnership (16 Jul 2013)

yes it is when I type in message bar.  it may not be a problem but it is annoying me and I want rid of it


----------



## STEINER (16 Jul 2013)

partnership said:


> yes it is when I type in message bar.  it may not be a problem but it is annoying me and I want rid of it



I have this issue too.  I am only looking around to it now.  My wife uses my laptop and causes as much confusion as any virus! This yahoo search is annoying, she has probably set yahoo as a default search engine in my case and done so unwittingly in my case.


----------

